# A Functioning LFS



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

The first Horns game was last Saturday in Austin and, much to my surprise, I found a first class LFS. Amazonia @ 4391 Airport Boulevard - 512-451-0958.


This comment is unusual but the store was very clean and the tanks well maintained (they probably had over 100 20G tanks).


This comment is unbelievable but both employees which were present were very, very knowledgeable with respect to both fish and plants (I believe that the gal who owns the place only hires folks who work for her because they enjoy fishies and plants).


I went by the store at approximately 10:00 A.M. Saturday morning, the game did not start until 6:00 P.M., and I was not coming home until Sunday morning.
They were out of battery powered air pumps and it is 3 hours from Austin to San Angelo (226 miles).
Amazonia does not open until noon on Sundays.

*This comment is way past unbelievable and is in a location in the Universe where even Rod Serling never visited but one of the employees offered to meet me at the store whenever was convenient for me early Sunday morning in order to bag the fish and plants which I wanted and he did not even want a credit card charge for security!!!  *

TR

BTW: This story is true. I was not smoking anything which could not be taxed; I was not taking anything prepared by a wizard of modern chemistry and I did not have any Lone Star in the suburban!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That store is kinda famous for these things. I've been there myself a couple of times, and I was fairly well impressed.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bump.

I have had some folks who reside near Austin ask about this thread.

TR


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks for the information. I will prob go there this weekened to check it out


----------

